# Does your registry number change?



## Mooha182 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

A pretty simple question: Under what circumstances will my EMT-B registry number change? Currently, I am an EMT-B and my number starts with B. 

I am in the process of trying to get a stamper pen for use at the ER I volunteer at and wanted to know if I should put my registry number & rank on there. I would use it to stamp / sign every patient charge I handle (including running to radiology, getting labs, running telemetry etc.)

So far, I don't see any ones stamp that looks the same but almost everyone has one. 

The problem is that I will be moving to the D.C. area, and will be immediately be working on my EMT-E for Virginia (if time allows) and later on my EMT-I (also if time allows) and will need to re-order a new stamp pad. Same thing with my EMT rank (B, E, I) and my military rank (SrA) that is likely to change within a year also.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A pretty simple question: Under what circumstances will my EMT-B registry number change? Currently, I am an EMT-B and my number starts with B.
> 
> ...



Your national registry number really doesnt matter. You would be better putting your license number. That never changes. Unless you aren't licensed. 

When you move up in the professional world your credentials will change. Sooo Yes? To the original question. 

Just go for your paramedic and get it over with lol


----------



## Mooha182 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Your national registry number really doesnt matter. You would be better putting your license number. That never changes. Unless you aren't licensed.
> 
> When you move up in the professional world your credentials will change. Sooo Yes? To the original question.
> 
> Just go for your paramedic and get it over with lol



I am active duty military - finding the extra time as a shift worker to take my EMT-B was a challenge, that's why I need to knock it out one at a time. As for license number, I haven't gotten a state license because I live Germany and volunteer at a US hospital that doesn't have a state designation other than AA/AE. EDIT: I just remembered that although my course is over here, I believe it was also certified in Texas too.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> I am active duty military - finding the extra time as a shift worker to take my EMT-B was a challenge, that's why I need to knock it out one at a time. As for license number, I haven't gotten a state license because I live Germany and volunteer at a US hospital that doesn't have a state designation other than AA/AE.



OHH Ok. 

well then I guess I would just keep updating the stamp when thing changed.

But you will most likely need your license in the states. So...Then you can just put your license number on it and go that route. 

But that wouldn't mean much in Germany. IDK kinda weird predicament lol


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you NEED a stamp (read: is it required)?

Just sign and print.


----------



## Mooha182 (Apr 13, 2011)

Officially there isn't a policy, however, the Emergency department bought everyone (except volunteers :glare stamper pens and requested that they use them. My handwriting sucks, and in order for it to be semi-neat I really have to slow down, and then it still is hard for others to read.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 13, 2011)

What are you doing as a volunteer that you need to sign your name that often?


----------



## firetender (Apr 13, 2011)

*A stamper pen to last your EMS career!*

I'm not quite with the necessity. If it's just to identify you as the one who did that, then why not your name and a simple EMT_____ ? 

Doesn't matter whether you're an A, B, C, I, or whatever, You can always write in the number or classification, which will change anyhow as you get more edumacated.

Then, one pen fits all and you save some scratch!


----------



## clibb (Apr 13, 2011)

Licensed? 
Umm, EMT-B, I, and P are certificates not licensed. The little card you get from passing the NREMT and your state CERTIFICATE is just an ID number, not a license. 
At least that's what I've understood. That's why we practice under a LICENSED MD, right?


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 13, 2011)

clibb said:


> Licensed?
> Umm, EMT-B, I, and P are certificates not licensed. The little card you get from passing the NREMT and your state CERTIFICATE is just an ID number, not a license.
> At least that's what I've understood. That's why we practice under a LICENSED MD, right?



You have to be duly licensed by your state of residence to work as an EMT at all levels. Your course completion certificate only serves to show that you completed the program.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 13, 2011)

clibb said:


> Licensed?
> Umm, EMT-B, I, and P are certificates not licensed. The little card you get from passing the NREMT and your state CERTIFICATE is just an ID number, not a license.
> At least that's what I've understood. That's why we practice under a LICENSED MD, right?



In South Dakota for EMT-I and EMT-P we get licensed. We get our licensing from the South Dakota Medical and Osteopathic Board. The same board that licenses MDs, PAs, etc.

http://www.sdbmoe.gov/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=10


----------

